# How to tell a satin



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Is there any way of telling you have a satin baby before the coat comes through? my Last litter had 3 satins come out, I reduced the litter down very early to 1 buck and left the does, the buck is not satin but 3 of the does are, if I could tell which were satin i could have decided which bucks to keep if had turned out that some were satin. I wasnt expecting any satins so was not looking for any signs but if I know what to look out for in the future it would help me loads.
Thanks


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

When they are pinkies I'm afraid the answer is no, you can't tell. At around day 6 you'd be able to see as the very first bits of hair would begin to come through and they have that metallic gleam. Also look at the feet at this age because they have shiny feet :lol: Obviously on an older mouse the belly is a very easy way to tell if a mouse is satin. The only choices would be to either cull and hope you get what you want (by the sound of it you may well have a satin carrier anyway) or to wait a few extra days if they are really important to you. Or just get a pair of satins


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks, I think looking back I did notice the feet were shinning as the coat came through.


----------



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

sometimes it can help when they are young if you take a photo of them in dull conditions indoors but with flash, as the flash reflects from the shiny folicals and helps to see if satin....


----------

